# So what did you apply for?



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't see another post on it but I was curious so I started this one. Understood if guys don't feel like sharing info too much. 

Premium Elk - San Juan - Father and son (individually) (really a preference point for both of us but especially the son, I am getting pretty close though)
OIL - Henry's Bison - Me and wife (getting very close)
OIL - Mountain Goat - son (nowhere close)
LE Entry Deer - Henry's - wife (preference point)
Youth Any Bull - son
Dedicated Hunter - Area 9A (south slope, yellowstone)- Father and son (group)

Obviously most of the hunts are a very hard to draw. I haven't put my son in for some of the easier draws by design. We really do have a great time on the general hunts and while it takes more work, it has helped instill a great work ethic and a deep appreciation for the effort required. Once he gets a little older he'll have some decent points built up and will be able to use them as he chooses so long as I get to go with him.

I have had real bad luck in the draw on elk (no luck) and have now built up enough points that I am holding out. I have not put in for the premium hunts all along or the San Juan unit at all for that matter. I just have not had my number drawn. I have honestly never been much of a horn hunter and would have much rather drawn out before. Now I am a bit spiteful in my approach. I could draw some **** good tags right now. I plan on hitting the roadless unit this year on mules getting to know the area. There is a good chance I'll put in for it next year.

We have not hunted deer in about 5 years at all. I figured that we would put in for the dedicated hunter. If we are not successful in the draw we are going to try help out how we can either way with some service. If we do draw all the better.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the Paunsy, Not much of a chance drawing deer,,so,,
Dueled my wife & son for Paunsy/dutton archery antelope..2 points ( 1 and 4 ) 2 averaged. My wife archery deer Dutton.
And me , Paunsy archery elk......2 points also.
We can hunt all of these tags from a camp at Daves Hollow area.

If not that,,I'm also in for moose, SS Yellowstone ,16 points.

All of these tags are about a 50/50 shot, we should draw something.

Also,
Son,, Manti deer ,any weapon (all 3 hunts), Beaver Rocky mountain goat (early).
Wife, SS Yellowstone moose too,,,,But only 13 points..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought a Rocky Bighorn point, an antelope point, and a general season deer point (to increase my odds of drawing my desired unit next year when my daughter will be hopefully hunting). I will be buying an OTC turkey tag, maybe......I enjoy helping others more than hunting for myself. I will also possibly buy an OTC archery elk tag, depending on what tags family/friends draw.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Applied for a moose point, and book cliffs rifle deer and general deer rifle with 0 points. Its likely I won't draw anything.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Applied for a moose point, and book cliffs rifle deer and general deer rifle with 0 points. Its likely I won't draw anything.


Like you need to draw anything else this year.....


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

archery deer wasatch currant creek/avitaquin
le elk point, I have 12 but will spend all of this year scouting/learning an area and deciding weather I include my brother with 5 points in with me next year as that will dictate what unit we try for.
Mountain goat point.
Wyoming doe/fawn antelope for me and both my boys.
Cwmu deer for my wife.

looking forward to antlerless as I have enough points to hunt cow elk where I want to this year!! and by helping a friend this last winter I found a pretty good place to put my son in for cow elk.

being up in the air on deer tags really sucks but I will be happy with any of my choices.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 15 moose points and it looks like that puts me 7 years out. My wife only has 12 people ahead of her in the points pool for Rocky Mt Goat, so she's maybe 5 years out. My boy who is 11 will never draw any OIL in his lifetime.


-DallanC


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wasatch archery Deer along with Central Manti. Same two areas for archery elk. Bought another Bison point. Same areas for my wife except with rifle (one day I'll get her to archery hunt with me). Bought her a Moose point as well.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

me-Bookcliffs LE Elk w/ Muzzy 10 pts Decent odds of drawing.
me- General Archery deer Box Elder
me- Bought Moose point have 9 already
Wife- Bookcliffs LE Muzzy Deer only 1 point
Wife- Bought Moose Point

So the year has potential. My dad also put in for the Bookcliffs Muzzy Elk he has 11 point so he should draw and I have decent odds so it may be a busy hunt. Should be a good year. Good Luck to the rest of you.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

With my son going into his first year of college he bought Non res LE deer and LE elk points and won't be hunting big game with me this year.  
Me being a non resident I can apply for any thing and every thing so I shot for the moon this year.
OIL Henries Bison 6 points non res. Not sure how I will handle all that meat once it hits the dirt but that will be a good problem to have. :shock: 
LE Deer San Juan Elk Ridge any weapon group with brother 4 rounded down non res. points. Very long shot waste of money.  
LE Elk Dutton early Any weapon 13 non res. points. My dream hunt getting ever so close.  
LE pronghorn Plateau Group with brother 2 Rounded down non res points.Long shot waste of money.  
General Deer Group with brother 1 Rounded down non res. points Dutton 1st choice Manti 2nd choice Panguitch lake 3rd choice. We will apply for cow elk tags in the unit we draw and use the added oppertunity clause in the antlerless guidebook to hunt deer and elk at the same time. This is our best shot at hunting big game this fall.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

General archery deer - Panguitch Lake or Pine Valley or Zion or......
LE archery elk - Panguitch Lake (not likely)
General archery elk - OTC ? (see above)
Bull moose - MYOB (close)
Turkey - OTC (?)
Antlerless - Will try for elk, deer, antelope


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Pauns any weapon deer with 10 points
East canyon moose with 5 points
General rifle deer with 1 point

I'm feeling lucky this year so I should pull the LE deer or moose tag :mrgreen: I also put little brother in for Book Cliffs muzzy with 2 points.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I put in for an archery deer tag down south. With zero points, I decided to try my luck on a CWMU tag. I'd rather not tell which one. I also put in for a bison tag. I also put in for Colorado archery deer in a pretty good unit where some of my in-laws live, might even have a chance this year on the deer.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

LE Elk - any weapon Manti early/Wasatch early with 12 points
General Deer: any weapon Manti/Wasatch with 0 points

I'll probably try for a cow elk tag in which ever deer unit I end up with.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

For me archery deer.-wasatch currant creek/avitaquin group of 3.
bonus-point for moose-10
bonus point for elk-3
My buddy bonus point for antelope 
father in law bonus point for antelope.

Might buy a cow elk point and moose point. dont know yet. If I know any where for doe tags I might try drawing one of them.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

At my age, I just hope to to be around for another hunting season or has it has been, sherpa season.....hahahahahaha


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go (this doesn't include my wife or my slacker cousin who I continually pay for):

DH - Manti/San Rafael or Currant Creek/Avintaquin
GS Deer - Anyweapon Manti/San Rafael or Currant Creek/Avintaquin
LE Elk - Anyweapon San Juan (pretty much just a bonus point as I will draw BookCliffs Roadless 100% nxt year)
OIL Moose - Bonus Point
LE Bear - Bonus Point

OTC - Turky Permit
OTC - Archery Elk (when I don't draw my LE Elk tag)
Comination License for the next year


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

DLL bull elk. Which means another point.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LE Elk- Book Cliffs any weapon early (Loooooong shot for that, prob just adding a point)
GS rifle deer- Plateau Boulder 

Depending on what my buddies and I draw, also will put in for antlerless elk. Otherwise, will buy a point for that.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

LE - paunsy muzzle deer. usually put in for archery elk, beaver. have points for both deer and elk from putting in for deer during waiting period after drawing LE elk tag. 
general deer - archery (lifetime lisc)
general elk - probly muzzle
oil - buffalo


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

GS deer- archery, muzzy, rifle
DH (1 point)
OIL Mt. Goat (6 points)
LE deer- book cliffs archery
LE bear (7 points)
WY pronghorn (5 points)

OTC archery elk, already drew a turkey tag, i'll apply for swan, sandhills, antlerless moose (6 points), pronghorn (4 points), deer and elk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I for got my bear point-1


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My application had 5 people: myself, brother, dad, uncle, and grandpa.

LE Elk - Any Weapon Book Cliffs late (grandpa & me - 8 points)
LE Deer - Any Weapon Book Cliffs (brother & dad - 0 points)
General Deer - Muzzleloader Ogden (brother, dad, uncle, me as a group with 1 preference point and grandpa w/his lifetime license)
DH point (me)
Moose - Ogden (me - 3 points)

If I draw the elk tag I'll put in for antlerless for the Books (1 point). If not I'll shoot for the moon (Deseret???) and make Ogden my second choice.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

General Deer on Manti/San Rafael - Archery then Rifle then Muzzy
LE Archery Elk Pahvant (6 points)
OIL CWMU Moose on Deseret (1 point) 
<<--O/ 

Go big of go home! I think I will probably be going home.


----------



## PeakHunter (Sep 9, 2011)

DH- Manti
LE- Central Manti Early Rifle-11 points- I am 3 years away, but there is always hope.
OIL- Moose Bear Springs CWMU- 10 Points

Daughter:
Manti Rifle deer, Manti Muzzy, deer, Manti Archery deer

Wife:
LE- Pahvant Early rifle- 1 point so should be another point.lol

Good luck to all!!


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

General Deer: Box Elder
OTC: Turkey
OTC: Any Bull 
LE: Deer BC, 4 pts


----------



## woody622 (Jan 18, 2012)

LE archery elk pahvant 13 pts
Moose bonus point
General archery east canyon


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Me:
General Archery Deer-Manti
LE Archery Elk-Manti

Wife:
General Archery Deer-Manti
Archery Pronghorn-San Rafael

We'll both probably just end up with OTC elk tags and hopefully general deer. I've got points for a cow tag too. We'll see.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Dad, son and myself- Book cliffs LE Deer Any weapon
Dad, son and myself-North Slope Gen Deer
Dad-Moose, Dagget 3 corners
Son-Bison, AI
Me-Rocky Bighorn, Book Cliff South
Daughter-Desert Bighorn, San Juan Lockhart


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fritz said:


> LE Archery Elk Pahvant (6 points).


why the pahvant? dont wanna give the Nebo another go? you can draw another muzzy tag with 6 points easy!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> At my age, I just hope to to be around for another hunting season or has it has been, sherpa season.....hahahahahaha


at your age??? spry, young buck like yourself will be chomping at the bit come August this year...don't see that changing any time soon 8)


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I boycotted Utah this year. It was too discouraging just looking a the map to make a decision. Especially when we have no idea how many tags are even available for each unit.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> Fritz said:
> 
> 
> > LE Archery Elk Pahvant (6 points).
> ...


I was seriously tempted but I used to deer hunt on the West Mountain (or what some people call the Pahvant) when I was a kid. That was the first place that I saw a big bull up close :shock: and the first place I ever heard elk bugling. I have always dreamed of going back there to hunt them. I may eventually give up and use my points elsewhere but for now I will still dream


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Me
Moose - Maybe by 2073
LE archery elk - 1st year so chances are close to none
GS Deer- Lets hope so

Wife
GS & LE deer points
Mt Goat point

Plus a couple of friends GS deer hunts on my credit card.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Me:
DH- plateau boulder
Goat point (getting close)
DLL elk, somebody has to draw them and I figure I might as well try my luck at drawing a $15k guided hunt, with 10pts I'm getting closer to drawing where I want

Daughter:
GS deer- plateau boulder, 1 youth point
Henries bison and deer, I keep telling her to dream on

Son:
GS deer- plateau boulder, 1 youth point
Henries bison
AI deer
All 3 bear points
We have trips planned for Wyoming antelope and deer, Montana deer, and Colorado landowner elk thus year so Utah is not gonna get much attention from us


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

OIL-mountain goat.
LE-Pahvant archery.
GS-bonus point.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Books.....buff & elk.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

CWMU- Deer
Books- Elk
OIL- Buff point


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Deer: SWD
Turkey: OTC
Elk: OTC
Montana: Deer/Elk combo....who knows?


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i have not applied this year i dont know where will be hit harder and is a little confusing
I will but left over tags for antlerless/Spike Elk and Deer and if theres a left over Buck i may pick one up i cant hunt Bull Elk as the season opens the same day as my wife is due and i cant leave her 
Next year will be more of a hunting year 
This year i just need meat in the freezer and am just going to try an dent the yote population (when i finally get my AR only 5 days left till it should be ready i hope )


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking at the odds, I have about a 5% chance of drawing each of these tags:

CWMU Moose
Bookcliffs Archery Deer
Wasatch West Archery Bear

I also applied for a general deer unit down South.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

LE- Elk
General Deer - Muzzy
Moose - Bonus Point


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

LE Archery Elk..... Roadless books... should draw this year!!!
OIL... Moose.. not enough points... Wish I could trade them for something else as the moose population is in the toilet. and not looking good.

Wife:
LE Elk.. Manti not enough points 
OIL... Mountain goat... not enough pionts...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I will get another sheep point, and a deer point. At least that is what the odds tell me.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing. No sense taking a tag from someone who wants it more. I'll just take my bow for a walk on the archery OTC tag. Anywhere I want to go.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

LE Elk Central Mountains, Manti Early

GS Deer

Hopefully, I can draw a deer tag (If not, that's ok), I probably won't sniff the elk tag but that's why they call this a draw. YA NEVER KNOW? o-||


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I put in for GS rifle deer and LE speed goat. I have a point for each. If I don't draw my wife will be fine with that... she thinks I shouldn't be going with a newborn being in the house at the time.. I keep telling her she'll do fine... she's done it before and this time she'll have a helper around.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Just about the same as every year....
Deer.....Henry.....Rifle
Deer..... GS...... SW Desert
Mt Goat ..Timp

I am going to end up with some points and maybe a GS deer tag. I also have a honey hole for elk so ..... we'll see what happens. Good luck to everyone


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

DH Wasatch West
LE Elk Wasatch muzzy

Got good points for both and it would be nice on the muzzy hunt to hunt both deer and elk at the same time.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Me and Dad - General season deer (Rifle) - 4/5/6 (0 points)

Me and Dad - Limited Entry deer (Any weapon) - Book Cliffs (0 points) - Anyone know what chances are that we draw this with 0 points? What, like 1 in 1,000,000?

Me - Youth Any Bull Elk (Early season) - Last year i can put in for a youth hunt 

Me - OIL Moose point (probably draw Cache if i ever get the chance)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Oblivion, how are you putting in for LE Deer and LE Elk? That'd be nice


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably a NR.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't put in for any tags in Utah for a while.


In alaska:
chugach archery sheep
denali highway any bull moose
matanuska goat
delta junction bison
kodiak brown bear

the draw is over and I didn't get anything. a buddy drew a delta junction sheep tag so I may help him out. 
Ironically, I can still hunt all those animals except bison - just not zome of those prime areas.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't know NR could do that, heres what I put in for
me and bro DH Wasatch West (0 pts)
Me wife dad bro bro in law nephew Wasatch West GS Deer (1 pt each)
Wife and dad LE Wasatch Any Weapon Elk (7 pts and 6 pts)
Bro Wasatch Archery Elk (4 pts)
Me Pauns LE Deer (0 pts)
Me and wife Wasatch Bear (4 pts and 0 pts)
Wife Bison Pt (5 pts)
Me Goat Pt (6 pts)
Me Colorado Elk (0 pts)

See what happens not holding my breath.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I applied for :

Utah
LE Deer Book Cliffs, 4 points
General Archery Central Mts/San Rafael, 0 points
La Sal Bear (3 points)
Moose point

Colorado
Deer - 3rd season rifle, 0 points
elk point

New Mexico
Archery Elk - units 16a, 16c, 15 (about 5% chance of drawing)
January archery deer - (about 5% chance of drawing)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I put in for a couple hunts and bought a few points

Put in for general season rifle - La Sal, and Oquirrh - Stansbury
LE - CWMU Buck - with just 6 points

Bought points for OIL Moose, LE Bear, and a dedicated hunter preference point.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I applied for the Wyoming General Elk hunt and drew a tag. First time. Hehe. Yeah...I'm a lucky bugger.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe I might have a chance at drawing a tag this year.
GN deer - Central Mountain Manti Rifle
LE Deer - Fillmore Oak Creek - Any Weapon (11 points)
OIL Bison - Henry Late (12 points)

Wive 
GN deer - Central Mountain Manti Rifle
LE Elk - Central Mountain Manti Rifle (3 points)
OIL Moose - Washatch (7 points)

Son
GN deer - Central Mountain Manti Rifle
Not old enough to apply for LE hunts yet.

400bull


----------



## pintail18 (Jun 16, 2011)

GN deer- Wasatch aviniquin/current creek
LE elk- Wasatch
rocky mountain sheep point


----------

